# Facebook



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Any of you guys or gals have a facebook for you businesses? thanks


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I have one for my plow biz


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

yep, my wife set it up last week.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Heres a link I borrowed a couple pics from Metro (american owned and mr plow)
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marysville-MI/JRs-Snow-Removal/164602875154?ref=ts


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just my opinion but I think its unprofessional. I mean isnt FB a place to go and chat with friends? I have a FB page buts its for personal only.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I have one for my Band. I don't think I would get one for my regular business though.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been thinking of getting one for my business. From what I understand, it will tell google that this business is more"legit" (I use this term loosely) by having more activity on the internet. Another way to accomplish this is through a blog. It's all done for google which drives activity to your website.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think I would get one for the business. I do have a personal account though...... LOL with about 35 girls and maybe 2 guys as friends. Talk about bring back old memories.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i wouldn't get one for business, just doesn't seem right


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

There are a lot of businesses doing things like facebook and twitter (never used twitter) it's just publicity there's nothing wrong with that or unprofessional. I use it for word of mouth even if the person that sees your page doesn't need my service when some one talks about it they will hopefully think of me I'm a growing plow biz and trying to get my name out there any way I can.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

We have one and have some good luck with it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Otsego-MI/M-n-S-Lawncare-Services/83677517814


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry double post !!!!


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Just watch that, I guarante some of you will want a facebook or twitter account after watching it....its crazy!!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Brian Young;874065 said:


> Just my opinion but I think its unprofessional. I mean isnt FB a place to go and chat with friends? I have a FB page buts its for personal only.


To chat with friends???? No. It's social networking, business networking and when people figure out how to use Facebook to their benefit they will be amazed at the results! You link your Twitter and facebook accounts and you have a networking super-highway.

check out the link....see the numbers for yourself.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

purpleranger519;877168 said:


> To chat with friends???? No. It's social networking, business networking and when people figure out how to use Facebook to their benefit they will be amazed at the results! You link your Twitter and facebook accounts and you have a networking super-highway.
> 
> check out the link....see the numbers for yourself.


lol......um i think i posted that a couple hours ago....ha oh well.....


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

definitely wouldn't get a facebook for a local business. not professional and you wont pick up many customers with it


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

WayneSnow;879258 said:


> definitely wouldn't get a facebook for a local business. not professional and you wont pick up many customers with it


Wow, that's pretty narrow minded. Especially since nearly every major brand, news organization, retailer, restaurant, etc. has a facebook page. I guess they are not professional and do not pick up many customers with it. If it works for the national companies, why wouldn't it work for local businesses. Local businesses thrive on word of mouth referrals.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

M&M;879277 said:


> Wow, that's pretty narrow minded. Especially since nearly every major brand, news organization, retailer, restaurant, etc. has a facebook page. I guess they are not professional and do not pick up many customers with it. If it works for the national companies, why wouldn't it work for local businesses. Local businesses thrive on word of mouth referrals.


yeah corporate businesses, national retailers have them because the whole country knows about them. seriously, how many people do you think are going to see a facebook page for a local snow removal company. anyone who needs a driveway done goes to yahoo, google, or yellow pages


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have one. Doesn't seem to get any customers, just kind of did it as a branding thing. Its free, so why not?


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

WayneSnow;879320 said:


> yeah corporate businesses, national retailers have them because the whole country knows about them. seriously, how many people do you think are going to see a facebook page for a local snow removal company. anyone who needs a driveway done goes to yahoo, google, or yellow pages


I'm not sure you know how Facebook works.... If you just have it, then no, it probably wont do much for you, if your active on it, people see you all the time on the status updates section of the main page. All you do is add as many people as you can find that you know, post specials, or whats going on, or say something like "time to start thinking about plowing!! call me at 123-456-7890...." Then everyone you have on your list can see it, If you active, you show up all the time, and if people see you all the time...well your name will stick the next time they or someone they know mentions snow plowing.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Schuley;879484 said:


> I'm not sure you know how Facebook works.... If you just have it, then no, it probably wont do much for you, if your active on it, people see you all the time on the status updates section of the main page. All you do is add as many people as you can find that you know, post specials, or whats going on, or say something like "time to start thinking about plowing!! call me at 123-456-7890...." Then everyone you have on your list can see it, If you active, you show up all the time, and if people see you all the time...well your name will stick the next time they or someone they know mentions snow plowing.


I am active on facebook i know how it works. if alot of your facebook friends live than you then yes you can be right, but if not then its no point in having it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

purpleranger519;877168 said:


> To chat with friends???? No. It's social networking, business networking and when people figure out how to use Facebook to their benefit they will be amazed at the results! You link your Twitter and facebook accounts and you have a networking super-highway.
> 
> check out the link....see the numbers for yourself.


OK well great but like I said "in my opinion".....Plus who has time for all this crap, oh yeah guys who come on here, blow up there 10 driveway "businesses" to make it seems as tho they have hundreds. So while I'm plowing all night making money, you'll be Face Booking or Twittering right, have fun.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Brian Young;879512 said:


> OK well great but like I said "in my opinion".....Plus who has time for all this crap, oh yeah guys who come on here, blow up there 10 driveway "businesses" to make it seems as tho they have hundreds. So while I'm plowing all night making money, you'll be Face Booking or Twittering right, have fun.


very true.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Brian Young;879512 said:


> OK well great but like I said "in my opinion".....Plus who has time for all this crap, oh yeah guys who come on here, blow up there 10 driveway "businesses" to make it seems as tho they have hundreds. So while I'm plowing all night making money, you'll be Face Booking or Twittering right, have fun.


It takes a second or two of your time to post a message on Facebook or Twitter. It's almost as common as having a webpage, look at all the people that said we don't need that back when the internet first started, I bet they all have a page now..

Like it, love it, or hate it, there's a whole generation of people that will look to Youtube,FB,twitter and other places like that before they buy anything... And i can't believe how many of my parents friends are on there.
It's the new way into people's homes, I don't read the newspaper EVER and can't tell you the last time i even picked one up, if i want to know whats going on in the world i pick up my iphone and click on msnbc or one of the 1000's of apps and see what ever i want.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

show-n-go;879618 said:


> It takes a second or two of your time to post a message on Facebook or Twitter. It's almost as common as having a webpage, look at all the people that said we don't need that back when the internet first started, I bet they all have a page now..
> 
> Like it, love it, or hate it, there's a whole generation of people that will look to Youtube,FB,twitter and other places like that before they buy anything... And i can't believe how many of my parents friends are on there.
> It's the new way into people's homes, I don't read the newspaper EVER and can't tell you the last time i even picked one up, if i want to know whats going on in the world i pick up my iphone and click on msnbc or one of the 1000's of apps and see what ever i want.


I agree there are tons of people on FB but on my personal page everyone's talking about things they are doing or did OR playing Farmeville, Farmtown, **** World etc.

I guess if you had a FB page and JUST did business on there with advertisments etc then you might get some response but AGAIN, NOT FOR ME AND JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd have to agree.... I dont have a business page, only a personal page. But if you look at the facts and statistics....its going to be here before you know it. 
Facebook got 150 million users in less than 9 months!! it took tv something like 13 years, radio 38, internet 4 years....look how fast technology and the internet are changing the way we do...well...everything!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

unless you are actually paying for advertising on facebook for your area, i wouldn't expect many people to view your page


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

WayneSnow;879258 said:


> definitely wouldn't get a facebook for a local business. not professional and you wont pick up many customers with it


Many of my current customers are on my facebook and I've picked up numerous customers advertising through it. I advertised salt I was selling last month and sold 40 tons through the use of facebook.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

purpleranger519;879880 said:


> Many of my current customers are on my facebook and I've picked up numerous customers advertising through it. I advertised salt I was selling last month and sold 40 tons through the use of facebook.


Was it through just creating a page or was it through paid advertising

I originally meant through what I said was: if you create just a business page for free and nothing more, i dont think you are going to get any customers that way

BUT if you get paid advertising on facebook that is a totally different situation and I think you could get some potential clients


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Brian Young;879512 said:


> OK well great but like I said "in my opinion".....Plus who has time for all this crap, oh yeah guys who come on here, blow up there 10 driveway "businesses" to make it seems as tho they have hundreds. So while I'm plowing all night making money, you'll be Face Booking or Twittering right, have fun.


Well, I'd like to think my company is far from a 10 driveway business. Old Dominion trucking, Home Depot Distribution Center 475,000 sq ft building centered on 40 acres, 25 of those acres are plowed, Toys R Us, 2 mini malls, numerous other commercial properties. During the day my office help maintains the facebook. When I have time, I get on there. In response to blowing up my 10 driveway business to seem bigger, no need many of my customers are on my facebook page and I'm sure would be happy to confirm our work.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

purpleranger519;879913 said:


> Well, I'd like to think my company is far from a 10 driveway business. Old Dominion trucking, Home Depot Distribution Center 475,000 sq ft building centered on 40 acres, 25 of those acres are plowed, Toys R Us, 2 mini malls, numerous other commercial properties. During the day my office help maintains the facebook. When I have time, I get on there. In response to blowing up my 10 driveway business to seem bigger, no need many of my customers are on my facebook page and I'm sure would be happy to confirm our work.


how many customers did you actually pick up on facebook


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

WayneSnow;879885 said:


> Was it through just creating a page or was it through paid advertising
> 
> I originally meant through what I said was: if you create just a business page for free and nothing more, i dont think you are going to get any customers that way
> 
> BUT if you get paid advertising on facebook that is a totally different situation and I think you could get some potential clients


I'd did the per click advertising for awhile and it was a waste. It's all about networking. If you have a good network of friends that help each other out ( I advertise for them to my customers, my customers pass it on to their friends, and so on) it works if not, it's difficult to generate business. Our chamber of commerce is on facebook and they help us out a great deal. They have almost 800 people on their facebook, so when they post my business on their page those 800 ppl see it and those 800 ppls friends see it. 
Figuring out the pages (fan page and groups) is tough at first, but once you get everything working i think facebook is a great advertising tool. 
To be more specific though. I've had more calls from people seeing us on there without the paid advertising than with. Thats just due to us figuring it out and learning how to use it to our benefit.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

purpleranger519;879923 said:


> I'd did the per click advertising for awhile and it was a waste. It's all about networking. If you have a good network of friends that help each other out ( I advertise for them to my customers, my customers pass it on to their friends, and so on) it works if not, it's difficult to generate business. Our chamber of commerce is on facebook and they help us out a great deal. They have almost 800 people on their facebook, so when they post my business on their page those 800 ppl see it and those 800 ppls friends see it.
> Figuring out the pages (fan page and groups) is tough at first, but once you get everything working i think facebook is a great advertising tool.
> To be more specific though. I've had more calls from people seeing us on there without the paid advertising than with. Thats just due to us figuring it out and learning how to use it to our benefit.


worked out great for you with having the chamber of commerce having a facebook page, but most other people don't have that and facebook can turn into a waste.

And I take back what I said about it being unprofessional, because it can be if used the right way


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

WayneSnow;879917 said:


> how many customers did you actually pick up on facebook


It's nothing to get too excited about, those that said thats how they heard about us or that we know they came from face book I'm guessing is between 20-24 nothing to do cartwheels over, but 6 of those are commercial that we got seasonal contracts on for weekly maintenance (mowing, fertilizing, sprinkler on/off and snow removal). Most of the rest were older folks who wanted leaf clean-ups or small one time things. I also sold about 40 tons of road salt off of there too.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

purpleranger519;879935 said:


> It's nothing to get too excited about, those that said thats how they heard about us or that we know they came from face book I'm guessing is between 20-24 nothing to do cartwheels over, but 6 of those are commercial that we got seasonal contracts on for weekly maintenance (mowing, fertilizing, sprinkler on/off and snow removal). Most of the rest were older folks who wanted leaf clean-ups or small one time things. I also sold about 40 tons of road salt off of there too.


hey it works out great for some, but others it might not work


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

WayneSnow;879927 said:


> worked out great for you with having the chamber of commerce having a facebook page, but most other people don't have that and facebook can turn into a waste.
> 
> And I take back what I said about it being unprofessional, because it can be if used the right way


If you look you'd be surprised at how many towns Chamber of Commerce are on facebook. I know a few guys from here that are on my facebook page and their towns chamber is on their facebook. Our Home Builders Association is on facebook too, the president runs a personal and one for the HBA.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

WayneSnow;879937 said:


> hey it works out great for some, but others it might not work


lol....your bound and determined to get your point across aren't ya? Just admit you were wrong....lol...jk. 
I'm sure radio advertising has worked great for some, and not so great for others too... same for tv advertising.....bilboards....fliers..... facebook is just another means of advertising with a chance to network with tons of people.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

purpleranger519;879913 said:


> Well, I'd like to think my company is far from a 10 driveway business. Old Dominion trucking, Home Depot Distribution Center 475,000 sq ft building centered on 40 acres, 25 of those acres are plowed, Toys R Us, 2 mini malls, numerous other commercial properties. During the day my office help maintains the facebook. When I have time, I get on there. In response to blowing up my 10 driveway business to seem bigger, no need many of my customers are on my facebook page and I'm sure would be happy to confirm our work.


Well Ranger you got me thinking,lol I had no idea things were that advanced as far as a FB page. All this time I'm thinking just another chat place with a few games. I will say I was wrong and am looking into it, especially the Chamber of Commerce thing.


----------



## bcofdayton (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a local business and I have customers from both Facebook and Twitter, anyone who shuts down advertising of any kind without at least considering it, isn't a good business person, keep an open mind. It's all about ROI, with your investment being time! FB and Twitter are free and if you spend 10 mins a day you can make a HUGE impact. There are 2 types of accounts, business and personal, you can use both types and with success. 21 century advertising not only is it FREE, it WORKS!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Facebook? 

I think everyone should have one for their business. Its free advertising.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I personaly have a facebook page and one for the business. It is quick and easy, set it up originaly and then update it from your phone after that. Spend just a few seconds to update it a day or every week, whenever you choose. If you don't have a few seconds than I guess you shouldn't be reading this post on here either.. The main thing is that its free! Even if you only ever get one customer from it, its still free and it more than paid for itself. If you get yourself a good amount of fans or w/e on facebook, then think of all the people that see your name. That will stick into their head and if others find your page and see that you have a good amount of fans, chances are they will get a good feeling about you as evidently the others have. 

I havn't done a very good job keeping up with the business page but after seeing that youtube video posted above, im going to start to. BTW, yes i have a website to but don't have a facebook link off of it.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Some of you are missing the point of a Facebook or Twitter account. 

Here is how and why you need one for your business. 

Every time you make a post on facebook or twitter, that post is placed on each one of your followers page. So if you do some simple math. Lets say the average person has 100 friends, if you have 100 friends and make a post, that post will go out to all 100 of your friends facebook pages. All 100 of each of their friends can see that post, read it and contact you for your service. 

So your 100 friends X each of their 100 friends = 10,000 people who could see your post. The more friends you have the more people will get your message. 

This is like any form of Internet marketing though, which has been mentioned. You only get out of it what you put in it. If you just setup a site and do nothing with it, you will get very little out of it. 

I have 8 twitter accounts and a few facebook accounts. With a total of over 20k friends. When I send out one message that takes me 10 second to do, that message reaches over a million people. My market is different and worldwide and you would be amazed at what you can accomplish locally. Keep in mind your competition is likely not doing this. 

Social media is not going anywhere, it is here to stay those who embrace it now will reap the rewards. Being in this industry word of mouth is a good thing.

Here is a good idea, give your customers a discount for writing a post about your service on their Facebook or Twitter account. Could be just a $5 dollar discount, it would only take them a second to do it. 

Here how this could work. You go and plow Jim's lot, give Jim a discount if he posts on facebook about your service. Jim goes to his facebook account and writes. Fred's Snow Removal just plowed my lot it looks great and the price was right, If you need snow removal give him a call. Leave a number or better yet your website. 

Think about it, this is free word of mouth advertising, with a testimony of how great your services are. Plus you are reaching local people. 

This can and will produce huge results if done properly. 

Rob


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

SPD;892418 said:


> Some of you are missing the point of a Facebook or Twitter account.
> 
> Here is how and why you need one for your business.
> 
> ...


wrong about the facebook- if you have 100 friends, then only your direct friends see it. There friend only sees it if they are a fan, member or friend of the service.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

WayneSnow;892431 said:


> wrong about the facebook- if you have 100 friends, then only your direct friends see it. There friend only sees it if they are a fan, member or friend of the service.


Yes and no. That is why I said 10k people could see it, kind of like a newspaper, If circulation is 30k how many actually see your ad? There is potential for 30k but not all 30k would see it.

You are correct it does not directly go out to their friends. But, all of their friends can see the message if they read that persons wall. Which a lot do, and mostly their close friends. So the personal testimony there is very powerful. This is like you, telling 100 of your friends that my service is good. They like you and respect you, they value your opinion. If they need my services it is likely I would get a phone call.

Facebook unlike the newspaper is free and your message can go out over and over.

Rob


----------



## stumpslawncare (Dec 19, 2006)

I have it, It is free and a way to get the name out in front of people. I don;t see any negatives to doing it!


----------



## Nelsen (Oct 19, 2008)

*Holy crap batman!*



Schuley;877056 said:


> Just watch that, I guarante some of you will want a facebook or twitter account after watching it....its crazy!!


I never thought it was a bad idea at all, just never got around to it. But after seeing those facts.....OMG. I AM CURRENTLY RUNNING TO SET ONE UP!

that's awesome....TY


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

SIMA is on facebook


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i hated it at first....


but it seems as though it may be time for it as well.....


run with the new dogs or stay on the porch.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Just saying....Don't have an account for the business but I personally do. Happend to be on last night and noticed one of my friends saying he need a plow guy. Obviously I responded and said I could help him this storm but he is a little far out of my way to take him on as an account. Woke up this morning and had 5 people that sent me messages looking for quotes...Just saying.


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

i like facebook..its addicting..lol


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

its soo addicting. its your life pretty much


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

true, waynesnow..i take it you must have alot of friends on there..lol


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah close to 700


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

are you kidding me?!?!?!? omg! thats ALOT..and you talk to all of them?!?! geezz....oh wait..do you play mafia wars???


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

no i have alott of friends... talk to alot of them.... dont play mafia wars... farmville sometimes


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Free advertising is good plus google's crawlers will pick you up too after awhile and you will gain some ground in their search engine. Im careful about where I promote my business but I do try to get google's crawlers to work for me were ever I can. Facebook will take up more of your precious free time though.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Its almost as addicting as this site


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

its more addicting than this site


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

and google can get you alot of SEO using facebook


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a FB page for myself and a attached page for my business. I am a full time Realtor and run a plow biz on the side. But I have already gotten biz for the plowing from FB. Before our first event, I started mentioning how I couldn't wait for snow and why. I threw in the occasional post about call me etc. It works. It's free. It counts as internet activity. The more you post, the more search engines "see you". I have a realtor friend who has 800 friends and after 2 years he is starting to see results. I've only been on there 6 months and refuse to spend as much time as he does in front of the computer.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I have one for my landscape business....have quite a few "fans"....


----------



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

If you want to actually generate business and relationships, use LinkedIn.It's made for business and free. 
You just need to get your LinkedIn profile to 100%. You can look at my full profile by searching linkedin. (Steve Hoogenakker). If you're in the snow or lawn business, I'll accept your link, just type in that you know me from Showcase Landscape. Look at some of the groups I belong to, like IREM and IFMA, and the Irrigation Association, tons of resources and opportunities.

I have dozens of property managers in my group, which I can contact anytime and local competitor friends.

SIMA has a group that you can join, and a few of us in the lawn management business in different cities have been sharing regional and national property management information to help us
get more business.

If you want more information on Social Networking, they just did an article in Lawn and Landscape magazine October 2009, page 106, and a great resource is Jeff Korhan's site, www.jeffkorhan.com. Jeff sold his landscape business and has become an expert in this area. He has tons of free information on building your business.

(Copied from a post I did regarding twitter)

Steve


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

the good thing about facebook is that they have this new privacy application, where you can set up different people to see certain things on your fb...its pretty cool.i love it!


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

1 thing comes to mind guys. 

Why are dinosaurs extinct?


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

paradise, that was random..lol


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

joyofFluidFilm;906237 said:


> paradise, that was random..lol


No it isn't Joy of fluid film.

My cousin Brent works as a computer programmer. He worked out of the Ford plant in Lorain, OH. And now works at Avon, OH Ford plant. 
Why did that Ford plant close? My cousin is visionary. He kept telling the older higher ups (the dinosaurs) to either change what they are doing or the plant will close. Well, the plant closed and the dinosaurs are now extinct.

The point? Dinosaurs are afraid of change and that's why they became extinct. They were set in thier ways and unwilling to change.

Marketing: Change is a good thing. Social media is another marketing tool that is now accepted in our American Culture. Soon, these few generations are taking over and changing our society to be more technological.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah but that was still random


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

WayneSnow;906356 said:


> yeah but that was still random


Just tring to make a point to some of the dinosaurs set in thier ways. LOL!


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

true. you could have said in easier terms:

some will never want change and will never use facebook, when it is a new business tool used to promote your business


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

WayneSnow, 

Thank you for saying it that way. It was something I remember my Cousin telling me and that's what he said and what happened. I wanted to use his words about change. I"ll be making accounts for social media in February.


----------

